# Walking Stick



## Mattuk

Its raining today so I can't do a lot outside. I have a person who would like a walking stick made. This one is red deer antler, buffalo horn and walnut.


----------



## bones44

Looks like a great beginning Matt. Very innovative !!


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you Tom. There's a lot of matching up to do.


----------



## destructive_mechanic

Daaaang superfly! Did you make that snazzy cane in your profile pic?


----------



## Mattuk




----------



## Mattuk

destructive_mechanic said:


> Daaaang superfly! Did you make that snazzy cane in your profile pic?


Thank you DM. Yes I did.


----------



## youngdon

If this one turns out as nice as the one you sent me someones gonna be happy.

Is that as in water buffalo Matt ? or bison


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you Don. Yes water buff. Its going to take some matching up thats why I added the walnut spacer. I've used some of the cow horn left over from yours for the bottom. Its coming over to the states!


----------



## Mattuk

Now for a lot of sanding and some detailed work too.


----------



## Helmet_S

Looks like an interesting start to the cane there. Please make sure to keep us posted on the project.


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you Jason.


----------



## Mattuk

Finished! Just needs some varnish.


----------



## hassell

Does that walking stick come with a sword in the main body like Bond would use!!

Looking real good.


----------



## Mattuk

No thats extra! Thanks Rick.

Second coat of varnish on and ready to go.


----------



## knapper

I can pickup caribou drops in certain areas, The cow are the last to drop and they are in the same area each year. The wood of choice here is diamond willow, is has swirls of whit and red when you take the bark off of it. My father in law carve out a nice piece that worked out to a walking stick. The animals will chew on the horns to get the calciam for there diet. I will try to get pictures of it and post it.


----------



## Mattuk

I'd love to see that Barry. I love a piece caribou to make sticks out of! Any other antler whitetail, mule or elk!


----------



## Helmet_S

Looks really nice. it would be sweat to have something like a .410 barrel for the leg of this walking stick. build in a little trigger and put some kind of rubber cap over the end. Maybe make it a 45 LC so that you could do .410 or 45LC. Talk about illegal but sounds like it would be cool.


----------



## Mattuk

Thanks Jason, I'll stay with wood sticks!

Looks better in the sun!


----------



## Mattuk

Here's a couple of sites I get materials from.

http://www.allgoodideas.co.uk/

http://www.highlandhorn.com/index.asp


----------



## destructive_mechanic

Helmet_S said:


> Looks really nice. it would be sweat to have something like a .410 barrel for the leg of this walking stick. build in a little trigger and put some kind of rubber cap over the end. Maybe make it a 45 LC so that you could do .410 or 45LC. Talk about illegal but sounds like it would be cool.


Thats actually not too hard to make. They used to be called a "thump stick".


----------



## youngdon

Mattuk said:


> Thanks Jason, I'll stay with wood sticks!
> 
> Looks better in the sun!
> 
> View attachment 2551
> 
> 
> View attachment 2552


Thats another beauty Matt, nice work !


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you Don. Its not bad isn't it, I wouldn't mind keeping it!


----------



## Mattuk

Here's the next one. Fallow antler, buffalo and cow horn with a walnut bottom.


----------



## On a call

Shhh...Artist at work









It is certainly better/nicer than anything I could make







.

Matt too bad I was not watching ( guess I was sleeping







) the construction as you went...I learned a thing or two.

I am guessing you used epoxy ?


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you Brian, I'm sure you could all do this! Yes I use a 2 stage epoxy raisin.


----------



## bones44

Beautiful job Matt. I love building out of the ordinary things too. Those turned out very nice !!


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you Tom. I'm going to start beating on a pheasant shoot again this year so I think I might build a new one for myself.


----------



## bones44

Do you build alot of them for people over there Matt ?


----------



## Mattuk

A few people yes. I've sent one out to the states, about to send another and that one I'm finishing off is coming out there as well!


----------



## On a call

Is that whay they are commonly used for, beating the bush to flush pheasant ?

I have to say...that is like taking a Van Goeh painting to a fea market.


----------



## Mattuk

Yes Brian it's what I use them for. A lot of guns like to have nice looking sticks just for show but I'll get some work out of mine. You can always put a new shaft on it as the head should be ok.


----------



## youngdon

Man... that must be one lucky person that received the first one you sent to the states.....


----------



## Mattuk

Yeah I think he's a lucky sod too.... more so as I wanted to keep that stick head!


----------



## On a call

Hey..better to share the wealth than to hoard. It gives you more reason to continue. I can see you gents with your sticks. Honestly I hope to experience that one day either as a flusher or shooter.


----------



## destructive_mechanic

If I had a cane that snazzy then i would have to put a feather in my hat! I wonder how hard it would be to turn it into a thump stick ("defensive" shotgun in it)...


----------



## Mattuk

On a call said:


> Hey..better to share the wealth than to hoard. It gives you more reason to continue. I can see you gents with your sticks. Honestly I hope to experience that one day either as a flusher or shooter.


I'd like to see that day also!


----------



## Mattuk

I was given some wild scottish goat horn today with the offer of more if I like it!


----------



## bones44

That would make a great looking mount !!


----------



## Mattuk

They are just a pest up there, the stalkers leave them where there are shot!


----------



## hassell

Mattuk said:


> They are just a pest up there, the stalkers leave them where there are shot!


 You're allowed to pickup wildlife horns and antlers? Not here anymore, A lot of people would go out in the spring looking for sheds and get some dandy looking ones but the do-gooders have pretty well shut that down.


----------



## Mattuk

Sure we are. The hill stalkers are culling these now wild but once feral many years ago but they don't eat the bloody things and their not worried about about the trophy so they are just left there, a friend got me these. Its started me thinking, that would make for a great trip and hunt to plan!! Scottish wild goat!

Rick why did they do that?


----------



## On a call

Wow that is beginning to happen here also Rick. Shed not being allow to be picked up. Don told us about the area over near him where the elk are being shot out of season and left to rot and the skull picked up the following year. So they made it illegal there too to pick up shed.

Matt...that would be a great hunt also Scottish goats. Not sure about the eating part though. But I bet they make a nice mount. How well will those horns clean up ?


----------



## Mattuk

I'm not sure as they have been sitting out for a few year and are very weathered. I'm going to talk to a friend about going to Scotland to hunt one later today!


----------



## On a call

Hope it all works out for you Matt. Good luck.


----------



## hassell

Mattuk said:


> Sure we are. The hill stalkers are culling these now wild but once feral many years ago but they don't eat the bloody things and their not worried about about the trophy so they are just left there, a friend got me these. Its started me thinking, that would make for a great trip and hunt to plan!! Scottish wild goat!
> 
> Rick why did they do that?


They want mother nature to reclaim what is left out there.


----------



## Mattuk

Thanks Brian its just a thought at the moment.

That just pisses you off doesn't it! Nothing to do with them, not even killing anything!


----------



## On a call

It does piss us off...hense the reason for the law.

But honestly just as it is with so many things...a few spoil it for the rest.


----------



## youngdon

That s a shame that they would leave them that way. Just to play devils advocate, perhaps they could say the same about the fox hides.

It is not illegal in AZ to pick up a shed as long as that is all it is. It may not have a skull attached. If you find anyrthing more than the shed antlers you must notify G&F to investigate, if they determine that the animal died naturally or was shot and never found then you may claim it, if they determine it was shot illegally they keep it.

Many large ranches here have banned the use of off road vehicles because of shed hunters tearing across the landscape with no regard for his property.


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> That s a shame that they would leave them that way. Just to play devils advocate, perhaps they could say the same about the fox hides.


How do you mean Don? I know the meat is horrible and would need to go into a curry to take the taste away. I don't think you can do much with the hide. But by leaving the carcass on the hill it gives the birds of prey like buzzards and eagle's, foxes, raven, crows and magpies something to feed on rather than gamebirds and deer fawns.


----------



## Mattuk

Finished!


----------



## Mattuk

This one is for me, samba antler with water buffalo horn, a walnut spacer on to an ash sapling.


----------



## youngdon

Beautiful Matt. Nice work. It look like somone is gonna have to get a .243.


----------



## youngdon

Mattuk said:


> How do you mean Don? I know the meat is horrible and would need to go into a curry to take the taste away. I don't think you can do much with the hide. But by leaving the carcass on the hill it gives the birds of prey like buzzards and eagle's, foxes, raven, crows and magpies something to feed on rather than gamebirds and deer fawns.


I thought that the least they could do was to pick the horns up, although that would mean decapitating it and carrying the head out to be dealt with. On the other hand they would point out that I leave fox and coyotes laying about the desert.


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> Beautiful Matt. Nice work. It look like somone is gonna have to get a .243.


Thanks Don but I'm not sure if I like it or not!


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> I thought that the least they could do was to pick the horns up, although that would mean decapitating it and carrying the head out to be dealt with. On the other hand they would point out that I leave fox and coyotes laying about the desert.


I know what you mean but this is estate employee's culling them not clients buying the stalking. But I'm sure they could cut the horns off for the stick making trade.


----------



## hassell

That bush-beater looks awesome to me, nice work.


----------



## Mattuk

hassell said:


> That bush-beater looks awesome to me, nice work.


Thank you Rick. Maybe when its finished with a few coats of varnish on it I'll feel differently. If not I'll give it to someone!


----------



## bones44

You could always take it to London and use it to beat some of those little rioting bastards. LOL Great job Matt !!


----------



## Mattuk

bones44 said:


> You could always take it to London and use it to beat some of those little rioting bastards. LOL Great job Matt !!


Good one Tom!







Thanks, who knows it might grow on me.


----------



## youngdon

bones44 said:


> You could always take it to London and use it to beat some of those little rioting bastards. LOL Great job Matt !!


Good thinking Tom. Perhaps if their parents would have done it...


----------



## Mattuk

First coat of varnish on.


----------



## On a call

Hey Matt...looks like a candy store in the back ground









She is a beaut !!

You are gifted that is certain.


----------



## On a call

youngdon said:


> Good thinking Tom. Perhaps if their parents would have done it...


I agree....X2...ooops, X3


----------



## Yotehntr

Man that's some great work Matt! You have me wanting to give it a try!


----------



## youngdon

Nice job Matt... You'll be beating the bush in style for sure.


----------



## Mattuk

On a call said:


> Nice job Matt... You'll be beating the bush in style for sure.


Thanks Guys but I'm still not taken by it! Christmas present for someone maybe!


----------



## On a call

Mattuk said:


> Thanks Guys but I'm still not taken by it! Christmas present for someone maybe!


Hmmm.....Roberta ?


----------



## youngdon

He better come up with something a bit more personal than that.


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> He better come up with something a bit more personal than that.


I'm sure I can....it's no good I can't type it!


----------

